# MUA NỆM TRẢ GÓP TẠI ĐỒNG XOÀI - BÌNH PHƯỚC



## lynhnguyen2106 (30/11/20)

Cửa hàng bán chăn drap gối nệm tại Đồng Xoài chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm chính hãng đến từ nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim cương, Dunlopillo, Tatana. Thegioinem.com cam kết phân phối hàng chính hãng 100%, đền gấp dôi nếu phát hiện hàng giả


Đối với sức khỏe tinh thần, giấc ngủ là liều thuốc vô giá. Ngủ không đủ giấc khiến bạn luôn cảm thấy uể oải, thiếu sức sống, chẳng có động lực để làm gì cả. Đây là tiền đề dẫn đến căn bệnh trầm cảm. Để có được một giấc ngủ ngon, sâu đảm bảo đủ về thời gian và chất lượng  thì việc đầu tư gối, giường, nệm là điều vô cùng cần thiết.

Hiểu được những băn khoăn của quý khách hàng, Thegioinem.com  luôn cố gắng đa dạng hàng hóa, mẫu mã, giá cả đến từ nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Liên á, Vạn Thành, Kim cương, Tatana, Dunlopillo, Hanvico, Vinamattress,…và khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể sở hữu ngay nệm với chính sách trả góp 0% lãi xuất hoặc trả góp lãi xuất thấp thông qua tài chính ACS - Mua đệm ngủ ngon không cần đắn đo, mọi việc đã có Thegioinem.com lo!
Tại chi nhánh : *481 Quốc Lộ 14, P. Tân Bình, Đồng Xoài, Bình Phước*








* - CÁC HÌNH THỨC MUA NỆM TRẢ GÓP TẠI THEGIOINEM.COM*

*1. Trả góp 0% lãi suất:*

- Phạm vi áp dụng: Tất cả các chi nhánh Thegioinem.com
- Điều kiện áp dụng:

 ♦  Áp dụng cho chủ thẻ tín dụng các ngân hàng  SACOMBANK, MARITIME BANK, HSBC, SCB, EXIMBANK, ACB, TPB, VIB, VIETCOMBANK, VIETINBANK, SHINHAN&ANZ  (trên thẻ có các ký hiệu: VISA, MASTERCARD, JCB)
 ♦  Sản phẩm: Áp dụng với tất cả các sản phẩm hiện Thế Giới Nệm đang cung cấp với tổng giá trị hóa đơn sau chiết khấu từ 03 triệu đồng trở lên. Và vẫn được áp dụng các chương trình khuyến mại hiện hành.
 ♦  Kỳ hạn trả góp: 06 tháng.
 ♦  Lãi suất trả góp: 0%
 ♦ Tỷ lệ trả góp: 100% giá trị hóa đơn thanh toán.

- Lưu ý: Quý khách sẽ chịu 2% phí xử lý thẻ


*2. Trả góp lãi suất thấp thông qua công ty tài chính ACS:*

- Phạm vi áp dụng: Tất cả các chi nhánh Thegioinem.com
- Điều kiện áp dụng:


♦  Tỷ lệ trả góp: 100% giá trị hóa đơn thanh toán.
♦  Lãi suất trả góp: Mức lãi suất từ 1.75-1.83% hoặc 1.53% nếu là thành viên bên công ty tài chính ACS. Quý khách trả trước tối thiểu 10% - 40% giá trị đơn hàng. Lãi suất do công ty tài chính ACS quy định từ 1,75– 1.83%
♦  Kỳ hạn trả góp: linh động từ 6 tháng, 9 tháng, 12 tháng.
♦  Sản phẩm: Áp dụng với tất cả các sản phẩm hiện Thế Giới Nệm.đang cung cấp với tổng giá trị hóa đơn sau chiết khấu từ 3.4 triệu đồng trở lên. Và vẫn được áp dụng các chương trình khuyến mại hiện hành.
♦  Chỉ cần CMND + Sổ hộ khẩu + Hóa đơn tháng gần nhất của một trong các dịch vụ: điện, nước, truyền hình cáp hoặc internet… Tất cả các giấy tờ chỉ cần photo không cần công chứng, chỉ cần bạn mang theo bản chính để nhân viên Công ty đối chiếu.

- Anh/ chị để lại số điện thoại, nhân viên bên em sẽ liên hệ lại xin thông tin để làm hồ sơ, sau khi hồ sơ được ACS duyệt, nhân viên tư vấn sẽ gọi thông báo cho anh/chị, khi đó anh/chị đến cửa hànggần nhất làm hợp đồng nhé.


*II - CÁC LOẠI NỆM CHÍNH HÃNG, GIÁ THÀNH HỢP LÝ TẠI THEGIOINEM.COM*

*1. NỆM BÔNG ÉP  *

*          NỆM BÔNG ÉP VẢI GẤM GẤP 3 TATANA*

Nệm Bông Ép Vải Gấm Gấp 3 TATANA được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp (Polyester) cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu, sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến được ép cách nhiệt tinh tế tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt mang đến bề mặt nệm vững chắc, độ đàn hồi vừa phải giúp giữ nguyên độ cứng vốn có của nệm bông ép nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu. Thiết kế hiện đại, trẻ trung, không bị xẹp lún sau thời gian dài sử dụng.





Xem thêm thông tin chi tiết *TẠI ĐÂY*

​
*NỆM BÔNG ÉP EVERON PADDING*

Nệm bông ép Everon Padding được xem là dẫn đầu về chất lượng cũng như uy tín tại thị trường Việt Nam. Sản phẩm có độ cứng cao, bề mặt bằng phẳng, giúp nâng đỡ cột sống tốt, đặc biệt cho những người đau cột sống và trẻ em đang trong thời kì phát triển chiều cao.




Xem thêm thông tin nệm *TẠI ĐÂY*​ 
*NỆM BÔNG ÉP HANVICO NANO KHÁNG KHUẨN*

Trong danh mục các sản phẩm đệm bông ép chất lượng không thể không nhắc đến *đệm bông ép Hanvico* Nano kháng khuẩn. Chúng nhận được sự đánh giá cao của chuyên gia cũng như người tiêu dùng bởi chất lượng cũng như sự ưu ái về giá thành của sản phẩm. Ưu điểm lớn nhất của dòng đệm này chính là việc sử dụng công nghệ Fresh Silver giúp kháng khuẩn giúp ngăn chặn vi trùng, vi khuẩn và hạn chế bụi bẩn. 





Xem thông thông tin nệm *TẠI ĐÂY*​

*2. NỆM LÒ XO  *

*          NỆM LÒ XO DUNLOPILLO AUDREY*

Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Audrey thuộc dòng nệm tiêu chuẩn, là sản phẩm có độ cứng vừa phải, rất thích hợp cho các gia đình trẻ, thích nằm cứng, sản phẩm có khả năng hỗ trợ cột sống tốt. Song đó, chiếc nệm Audrey được thiết kế vô cùng tinh xảo giúp tôn thêm nét đẹp thẫm mỹ cho căn phòng ngủ nhà bạn.




Xem thêm thông tin nệm *TẠI ĐÂY*


*          NỆM LÒ XO PHOENIX VẠN THÀNH*

Nệm lò xo Phoenix được sản xuất bằng công nghệ cao cấp của Anh Quốc. Sản phẩm sử dụng nguyên vật liệu cao cấp đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng. Đây là một trong những dòng nệm lò xo Vạn Thành giá rẻ được khách hàng ưa chuộng thời gian qua




Xem thêm thông tin nệm, combo khuyến mãi *TẠI ĐÂY*​

*          NỆM LÒ XO TÚI ACNESS KIM CƯƠNG*

Nệm lò xo túi Acness Kim Cương được sản xuất theo công nghệ túi lo xo hiện đại nhất, với số lượng hàng ngàn túi lò xo độc lập cho một tấm nệm. Tạo nên độ bền vượt thời gian, chắc chắn và nâng đỡ đồng đều cho người sử dụng.








*3. NỆM CAO SU *

*          NỆM CAO SU LIÊN Á CLASSIC*

Với ưu điểm là đàn hồi và dẻo dai nên *nệm cao su *Liên Á Classic giúp nâng đỡ cột sống tốt, nâng đồng đều các vùng cơ thể từ phần đầu đến chân, không gây mệt mỏi, đau lưng, không khó chịu khi sử dụng, dù cho bạn nằm ở tư thế nào thì nệm cũng sẽ hỗ trợ bạn và nâng đỡ một cách tối ưu. Ngoài ra, khi bạn xoay trở trong khi ngủ thì sự rung chuyển cũng được giảm xuống nên không gây phiền cho người nằm bên cạnh.





Khả năng thoáng khí cao: Nhờ vào nguồn nguyên liệu cao su tự nhiên 100% và cấu trúc lỗ bọt khí (1 mặt lỗ tròn và 1 mặt lỗ vuông) nên không khí được lưu thông tốt, không gây hầm nóng lưng, kể cả vào những ngày hè oi bức.

Xem thêm thông tin nệm, combo quà tặng khi mua nệm *TẠI ĐÂY*


*          NỆM CAO SU THIÊN NHIÊN TATANA STANDARD*

Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA STANDARD được sản xuất từ thành phần nguyên liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên không pha lẫn tạp chất, kết cấu bền vững mãi theo thời gian. Thiết kế 1 mặt lỗ tròn và 1 mặt lỗ vuông tiện dụng, tạo độ thoáng mát và thông khí cao.





Bề mặt nệm được thiết kế dạng lỗ thông hơi ở cả 2 mặt: mặt trên là hàng trăm lỗ tròn nhỏ, mặt dưới là những lỗ vuông to hơn mang lại hiệu quả thoáng khí gấp đôi, hệ thống bọt khí liên kết chặt chẽ với nhau cùng hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi giúp cho sản phẩm luôn thông thoáng ở mọi góc độ, mang lại cho người nằm cảm giác êm ái, thoáng mát.


*          NỆM CAO SU KIM CƯƠNG 5ZONE ALOELUX*

Nệm Cao Su kim Cương 5Zone được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, được xử lý bằng công nghệ tiên tiến, có thể tiệt trùng vi khuẩn tác động đến da.
Hình dạng cấu trúc hợp lý, độ đàn hồi tối ưu giúp nâng đỡ theo từng đường cong cơ thể (hông, vai, chân), tạo sự dễ chịu cho người sử dụng ở mọi tư thế.
Bề mặt nệm được thiết  kế với trên 5.000 lỗ thoáng nhỏ ở mặt trên và hơn 500 lỗ thoáng lớn ở mặt dưới (hàng thông thường), tạo sự thông thoáng nên có thể sử dụng cho tất cả các mùa.




* III - QUYỀN LỢI KHI MUA HÀNG TẠI HỆ THỐNG THEGIOINEM.COM*

-  Hàng hóa đa dạng CHÍNH HÃNG 100%. Bồi thường gấp 2 lần giá trị khi phát hiện Thegioinem.com phân phối hàng không chính hãng.
-  Nhiều chương trình ƯU ĐÃI hấp dẫn. Cập nhật CTKM nhanh nhất. *TẠI ĐÂY *
-  Được trở thành KHÁCH HÀNG THÂN THIẾT của Thegioinem.com và hưởng những quyền lợi, ưu đãi đặc biệt nhất
-  BẢO HÀNH đúng quy định của nhà sản xuất
-  Giao hàng NHANH CHÓNG. Vận chuyển MIỄN PHÍ 100% trong vòng 25 km tính từ cửa hàng gần nhất. Xem thêm chính sách vận chuyển. *TẠI ĐÂY *
-  Mua nệm TRẢ GÓP 0% lãi suất. Xem chi tiết chương trình trả góp. *TẠI ĐÂY *
-  Đổi trả hàng hóa trong vòng 14 ngày. Xem chi tiết chính sách đổi trả. *TẠI ĐÂY*

*Thegioinem.com - Lựa chọn cho giấc ngủ ngon!*


----------

